# xp drivers for mzn68-la motherboard



## clrambo4 (Feb 24, 2008)

Where can I find drivers for this motherboard, mzn68-la. It is in a Presario
sr5113wm that prevously had Vista home basic on it. It is up and running
just no sound,internet,and such. I installed xp home sp2 on it.


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello & welcome to TSF , 


follow this link 

http://www.nodevice.com/


hope this helps in your search 

get back to us to let us know how it goes 

mike


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

If its it compaq pc, and that board is the original, I would go to
compaqs website, support.


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello , 


i have already checked there / they only offer drivers for vista 


mike


----------



## 3star (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello clrambo4 . You can find drivers for this motherboard, mzn68-la.?? becouse i have problem sorry for a grammatic


----------



## clrambo4 (Feb 24, 2008)

I had the motherboard wrong it is m2n68-la (asus) and yes i found the drivers:nforce 430
chipset,gforce6100 video,and realtek ac662 audio. I think a couple came from nodevice.com,just make sure they are for windows xp as I was downgrading from vista
basic. I used a portable harddrive on another computer to download the chipset driver
then it would get online to find and download the other two. Happy hunting and if I can
help let me know.


----------

